# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Worst Nightmare I've Ever Had

## WickedlyJamie

So, this was defiantly the worst nightmare I've ever experienced.

Before I continue, do know I'm 16, which makes the graphics of my dream that much more scarring.

My dream started off in some late New York suburb type area, but it was in a different dimension where medicine wasn't as developed as the city was, even though it was big and beautiful. Some strange man took me into an alleyway and brutally raped me in the full detail of my dream. What was worse was that I could practically feel it in my dream, and the feeling was horrible. I soon became pregnant with the rapist's child, and since it was a dream, time went by fast. I never got an abortion because of personal and religious beliefs so I couldn't bring myself to do it. People were constantly giving me bad looks and whispering slut behind my back, even though they never actually knew about the raping. But soon, I reached ten months of pregnancy and there was nothing the doctors could do since the world wasn't as medically advanced in my dream. After a long time, I was walking one day and I got some intense pains and realized I was giving birth to the late child. The child came out as a teenage boy, and even though he was covered in blood, he managed to pull me into the alleyway and rape me. I fought against him, naturally, but somehow I ended up somewhere totally new. I was in some sex chamber my newborn son had somehow created (dreams are like that) and he would constantly chain me and rape me. Suddenly, the original rapist appeared and my dream just ended at some double raping that I had been receiving with a gun to my throat.

Someone suggested I could be having homosexual thoughts, because people often ask me if I'm gay, even though I'm not. I've never been raped in my life or had any sexual encounters, though I'll admit in the past I've had pornographic problems I only just got over back in Janurary.

Anyone know what this nightmare could mean? It's been bothering me all day and I'm having a hard time with anything.

----------

